# Calling all Halloween Music Experts!



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

*Possibly this*

Midnight Syndicate's Official Site hope this might help.


----------



## dimensional_entity (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah, it's not them. I looked through all of their albums earlier and while they are pretty nice unfortunately not what I'm looking for. I won't give up on trying to find this album though, it is very cool.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Was it Tubular Bells?


----------



## dimensional_entity (Aug 15, 2008)

No, not that. I am quite familiar with that work... Nah this was an album that was marketed and created specifically as a "Halloween soundtrack" of sorts.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try going here and here and see if any of those album covers strike a bell.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

The cd you refer to sounds like the one I'm looking at right now. I believe it came on a blister card, so there is no cover. The cd label is purple with black drawings of a haunted house and skulls. It plays just one track that runs about 45 minutes. It starts out with some sinister music and peals of thunder. There are some spooky laughs and screams later on. It is a very good background cd for Halloween. 

I looked online, but I can't find it. If I see it, I'll post back.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

*Is it maybe..*

Is it maybe called "*Its under the stairs*"? That had a blueish/purply cover and some synth work mixed with sfx.. 

If so, it's actually been discontinued, but some of the tracks on it found their way onto the new release called *TEEMING*. Check out departedstudios.com. Heres the link: Welcome to Departed Studios - Halloween Music, Scary Haunt Sound Effects FX CDs

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Departed_Studios said:


> Is it maybe called "*Its under the stairs*"? That had a blueish/purply cover and some synth work mixed with sfx..
> 
> If so, it's actually been discontinued, but some of the tracks on it found their way onto the new release called *TEEMING*. Check out departedstudios.com. Heres the link: Welcome to Departed Studios - Halloween Music, Scary Haunt Sound Effects FX CDs
> 
> Good luck in your search.


I have that one -under the stairs.It has been rereleased as Teeming,has all the 1st stuff with more added


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

It could be one of those cheapy sound effects cds found at Walmart in October.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's what I was thinking too Haunty. if so about your only bet for finding one is Ebay or Amazon. I also have a couple featured on my Blog, but none of them sound or look like that one. Try plugging in "Halloween Music" into Amazon's Search box, and maybe you'll come up with it.

There's one I have listed in this blog discussion that is the only thing I have that is purple:

*Spooky Sounds...Enter if You Dare*


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Hey Dark Lord. Yes there are tracks from the 1st release on TEEMING, but it's really not a re-release. Basically because "Its under the stairs" had limited distribution, we put the best of the best from it on TEEMING. It's now over 79 minutes with 24 tracks.. I think about 11 tracks made their way onto TEEMING from the 1st CD... Anyway, hope you dig it..


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Departed_Studios said:


> Hey Dark Lord. Yes there are tracks from the 1st release on TEEMING, but it's really not a re-release. Basically because "Its under the stairs" had limited distribution, we put the best of the best from it on TEEMING. It's now over 79 minutes with 24 tracks.. I think about 11 tracks made their way onto TEEMING from the 1st CD... Anyway, hope you dig it..


An added release.....  I love under the stairs, especially the 1st 2 tracks my fav !! Wanted to get this (Teeming) one but having doubles of half from the 1st one i have , may have to get it anyway ! I bought under the stairs on EBay 2 years back ( from you maybe ?). Anyhow keep up the great work ! - DL


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback dark lord... Appreciate it. If you do decide you'd like to check out TEEMING, just drop me an email ([email protected]) and I'll send you a link to buy it @ half price.. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Departed_Studios said:


> Thanks for the feedback dark lord... Appreciate it. If you do decide you'd like to check out TEEMING, just drop me an email ([email protected]) and I'll send you a link to buy it @ half price..
> 
> Thanks again.


 Thank you, that is too cool of you. ! I will take you up on that offer later in the week.
thanx again-DL


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

No problem! You're a past customer, and I'd hate to have you feel like you're buying some of the same tracks twice! Take care & don't hesitate to email for any reason.

**By the way* (for anyone else who's interested), 
There is a *15% off coupon* in the _Home Haunt News_ e-zine right now. *CLICK HERE* for their coupons page. Thx.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a CD I got from Walmart last year which has a purple cover, about 45 mins long, with some sound effects & music etc all rolled together. I don't really need it anymore so you're welcome to have it for the cost of postage if you think it might be what you're looking for!


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, maybe your in luck!


----------



## meestercranky (Oct 2, 2005)

with patience, many old Halloween records such as this can be found by digging through old posts on this blog:

Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!


----------

